# Do smaller peeps help accuracy?



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I think the best peep size is one that perfectly fits around your sight housing. Too small of a peep can be problematic because you can't see the whole sight, but too big and it gets hard to center the housing properly. Get it right, and you should be good to go.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> I think the best peep size is one that perfectly fits around your sight housing. Too small of a peep can be problematic because you can't see the whole sight, but too big and it gets hard to center the housing properly. Get it right, and you should be good to go.


x2.


If you are hunting only though you would want a bigger peep sight to let more light in, but you would also haev to have a big sight housing for it. For target you want it smaller so you can focus on the object you want to hit, but you also have to have a smaller sight housing so your peep fits around the sight housing without any gaps.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

it all depends on how you use your peep sight. a 3/16" peep sight is perfect for me since when I look through my peep sight I align what I see through my peep with the outside of my sight ring and a 3/16" peep is just the right size to where it's the same size as my sight ring at full draw and when all of that's ligned up I know I am locked in my anchor point and that if I do my part right my shot will be true.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

In short yes, a smaller peep is much more accurate than a larger one. The smaller the rear aperture(peep) the clearer the sight picture is. I shoot between a 1/16"-1/8" peep for target and a 1/4" for hunting. The 1/8" does not center my scope housing and contributes to some of the misses.

Centering you sight in your peep is just a go/nogo on whether everything is aligned. If you shoot long enough it will become so automatic you dont check


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, just find the one that fits your sight housing the best and use that. For me, personally, that's a 1/8"-3/16". Some people say to use a larger diameter like a 1/4" or 5/16" for hunting, but I still prefer to use one that fits my sight housing.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Yep, just find the one that fits your sight housing the best and use that. For me, personally, that's a 1/8"-3/16". Some people say to use a larger diameter like a 1/4" or 5/16" for hunting, but I still prefer to use one that fits my sight housing.


Ya, 1/4 to 5/16 is good for hunting, but you would need to have a large scope housing to fit them. I shoot 3/16 because it fits my sight housing perfect.


----------

